
Martin Shkreli Is Jailed for Seeking a Hair from Hillary Clinton - thomasjudge
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/13/business/dealbook/martin-shkreli-jail.html
======
yipopov
>“That is a solicitation to assault in exchange for money that is not
protected by the First Amendment,” she said.

Is it, really?

People shed hair all the time, no need to knock her on her back and get to
work with a pair of sheep shears.

